# have to evacuate THANKS GUSTAVE!



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

time is running short on the get out of dodge. It is mandatory evacuation for a bunch of us. I'll catch up with y'all when we are safe.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

What? I must have missed something somwhere?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

The hurricane is hitting in their area


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Hope you are safe and please let us know.

Prayers for all those in Gustave's way, he is a rough one.

Stephanie


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You and yours are in my thoughts. Be safe.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Take care and hurry up and GET THE HELL OUTTA THERE!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope everything is OK!!!! Keep us posted when you get a chance! 


STAY SAFE!!!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Stay safe and we'll be thinking about ya!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

That's gotta suck! Hope you all stay safe!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Be safe and get the HE## out of Dodge!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RUN AWAY!!!!! Evacuation sucks! I just went thru that over fires.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Our prayers are with you, Bluefamily and any others who may have to evacuate.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Forwarded to me by a friend who adds that hopefully won't be needed, but better to be prepared:

----- Forwarded Message ----
From: Companion Animal Network <[email protected]>
To: Companion Animal Network <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, August 31, 2008 11:19:48 PM
Subject: ORGANIZING CERTIFIED ANIMAL RESCUE GROUP FOR GUSTAV

========== PLEASE CROSSPOST ==========

GROUP BEING ORGANIZED TO LEAVE FOR LOUISIANA NEXT WEEK IF NECESSARY

OK folks here we go again. I just returned yesterday from New Orleans and am organizing a group to make preparations NOW to be able to leave ANY DAY next week if the New Orleans levees fail or if Gustav wreaks havoc to the emergency pet evacuation shelters which the state of Louisiana has set up in Alexandria, Shreveport and other locations (which is where Gustav's eye appears to be headed as of this morning).

1) Volunteers are not being invited as of yet. 2) The highways near New Orleans have been put into "contraflow," which means that no one can drive into the city since all highways are headed only outbound. 3) Volunteers arriving on their own will NOT be allowed in, as the authorities made it very, very clear that they will arrest anyone caught in a clandestine manner trying to enter any parish under mandatory evacuation. 4) The last thing the authorities need is for vigilante would-be rescuers to need to also be rescued if a major catastrophe occurs. Let's not forget how the 350 firemen died on Sept 11.

Here is what we CAN do:

Prepare plans to be able to leave on a dime by packing, getting supplies, camping gear, water jugs, generators, fuel cans, coolers, batteries, flashlights, rescue jackets, plastic gloves, masks, hand sanitizers, unperishable food, duct tape, etc.

I am FEMA certified and just completed my Louisiana State Animal Response Team certification (LSART) when I was in New Orleans two days ago. I am waiting for my LA state credentials any day now. Once my credentials are in hand, and if Gustav turns into a major disaster, I will be bringing as large a group as possible down to Louisiana with me next week, assuming the state puts the call out for out of state volunteers. You are welcome to join. If you intend to come please fill out the volunteer LSART form at LSART / Louisiana State Animal Response Team LSART.

My plan is to rendezvous with everyone who wants to be a part of this group in Fayetteville , NC , where we own a 24 ft. Mobile Veterinary Unit with self-powered generator, etc. From there we will drive into Louisiana in a caravan of vehicles. Vehicles which can carry as many animals as possible will be most in need.

Please respond with your phone number and name if you are starting to make preparations to be able to leave any day next week. Thank you all for your concern.

Garo Alexanian
C om panion Animal Network


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ahhh yess, way to much time in the kitchen remodeling, no TV


Hope you get everything taken care of!!


----------

